# ghost shrimp



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

A local store sometimes has feeder ghost shrimp and I plan to get a couple dozen when they are available.

I know I cant put them in my 90 semi agressive because they will get eaten and I can't put them in my 75 community because I have some clown loaches growing there to later move to the 90 when big enough.

I currently have two options, one is a 25 gallon long which is my plant hospital and has some guppies and good lighting. The other is a new 20 gallon long that I just picked up, will be putting on a single t8 light when I set it up but don't have a heater yet.

Im assuming the plant hospital tank would be good for them. If so, do they require any food besides the flakes I feed the guppies? Any other things I need to know about caring for them?

Do ghost shrimp require a heater? my plant hospital has a heater but if I used the new 20 gallon, it would be in the basement and the water temp would probably be about 21 c untill I got a heater. If I used the 20 gallon, I would seed bio from another tank and get it cycled fast and easy.

Any tips are welcome


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ghost shrimp are easy and pigs they will eat anything and I have seen them take food off mollies etc. You should be ok at 21c frankly ghost shrimp are my fav. The other shrimp are pretty but they just dont have the antics of the ghost . They keep the tank cleaned of excess food and they are funny when you feed them, I have about 20 in my 20 gal long they dont take up much bio load so you can but a bunch in. They are fine with most mollies swordtails platys guppies etc. They might eat guppy fry though.Hope this helps Pat


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

helps alot, thanks


----------

